
Scientists close to a non-insulin cure for diabetes - polskibus
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/science/article4232377.ece?CMP=SOC-Facebook-ttst-28_07_2014-471-0-0-0
======
thret
I couldn't read the full Times article, this one is similar I assume.
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-
news/11151909/Cur...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-
news/11151909/Cure-for-Type-1-diabetes-imminent-after-Harvard-stem-cell-
breakthrough.html)

